

The trouble with FriendFeed - izaidi
http://streem.us/izaidi/ink/the+trouble+with+FriendFeed

======
xenoterracide
If you comments had the same weight as the initial blog you would have a
forum. seriously they don't realize that? (read comments on blog)

